# FRITZ!Box 7390 - Bandbreite und Netzwerkleistung von Netzwerkteilnehmern drosseln?



## Snidelwoods (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir evtl. jemand nen Tipp geben, wie ich allen anderen Komponenten außer meinem Rechner im Netzwerk die Bandbreite einschränken kann?

Grund: Die ganze Familie surft den ganzen Tag mit gefühlten 88 IPhones, IPads etc sinnlos im Netz (WLAN) umher und meine Bandbreite und vor allem auch mein Ping leiden teils enorm darunter.

Daher würde ich das gerne so konfigurieren wollen, dass nur mein Rechner Prioritätsrechte hat und die andren Netzwerkteilnehmern sagen wir nur 25% der Ressourcen verwenden dürfen.
Hatte schon etwas im Menü gefunden diesbezüglich, allerdings geht es hier mehr um Prioritäts-Vergabe bezüglich Internet Telefonie etc.

Ich denke es würde auch ausreichen wenn man das WLAN selbst auf ~25% und das LAN auf 100% setzen könnte.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (24. Juni 2015)

Internetzugang für wichtige Netzwerkgeräte und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland

LG, Kusanar


----------

